# Question about Bloodline



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

My husband and I just adopted a 5 week old pit. I have a few questions about the bloodlines and where my dog came from. He came from a litter of 8 and the owners had about 8 other pitbulls there. I was told he is razors edge and ukc/purple ribbon papered. Not that I really mind either way, he is just a family pet. But I would like to know more in order to understand everything about him. 
I keep hearing...why did you get a pitbull and blah blah blah...
But he is a great puppy so far, and my daughters babysitter has a 3 year old pit that my daughters lay all over. He has never caused trouble. Anyway, I could care less what a non-owner thinks, we love this puppy. But I would also love to hear about the razor's edge breed and any other information that pitbull owners have to share. 

In my research I found this:
"Gotti is a bloodline. Not even an American Pit Bull Terrier bloodline either. The Gotti and Razor's Edge bloodlines are mostly American Bullies and don't fit the APBT breed standards at all. These dogs are considered American Bullies, and they even have their own registry called the ABKC (American Bully Kennel Club)."

Any truth to that?

Thanks for any help.
Nichole


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes there is truth to that. The vast majority of RE/Gotti dogs will be American Bully style. That is a larger pit (anywhere from 70-over 100lbs) Usually with shorter legs and more of a barrel style body than one with a nice tuck. Their faces tend to be a little more mastiffy looking, round instead of square.

However not ALL RE/Gotti dogs -will- look like that. I have two RE/Gotti/Other dogs and both of them have nice legs and good body porportions. They will be bigger than your average APBT and my female is a little more lippy (droppy lips), but in General anything that comes from those lines is deemed an American Bully (AmBully). If you want to learn a little more about them you can check out the American Bully Kennel Club at
http://www.abkc.com (it might be underconstruction)

They can be and are generally still registered with the UKC as APBT's though the UKC is taking baby steps to disuade this from happen. And all that Purple Ribbon means is that seven generations have been registered with the UKC. (although to register a dog with the ABKC you have to have a 3gen ped from another registery, it gets confusing lol)

Hope that helped a little.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is Notorious Juan Gotti.


----------



## lovemybully86 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks so much. That does help


----------

